# bad mood or who got up on wrong side of bed!



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

:blink: It seems sometimes we get up on what is considered the wrong side of the bed! Today is a beautiful morning in OHIO! The sun is shining, I am alive and well as can be expected at this age, the weather is a bit cool and my house did not burn down during the night, the pipeline that runs along my property did not explode in the night, the lake outside the front room did not swell and flood me out, there were no planes landing on my roof, my family most of all are all alive, my hands still work, my feet still shuffle, my dog still sheds, there is running water, flushing tolits, freezer full of food, a roof over my head, and a real bed to sleep in, I have transportation, a job, my eyesite,,, a God above who sees "every sparrow that falls" and has "counted every hair on my head" amoung other things, today is good and I will not let the little things others may do take away that JOY! B)


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not a religious person, Rebecca... but "Amen."  

PS... What if you didn't even go to bed last night? I took a late afternoon nap yesterday... and I'm still up! :blink:


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

You sound negative, cheer up. And while reading some things, (like the plane landing on your house thing), I laughed. Is all that stuff you said true. And I had no idea Katnapper isn't religious. I'm a christian.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2009)

agent A said:


> You sound negative, cheer up. And while reading some things, (like the plane landing on your house thing), I laughed. Is all that stuff you said true. And I had no idea Katnapper isn't religious. I'm a christian.


Reread Hibiscusmile's post, Agent! The plane didn't land on her roof, and she sounds happy to me. Most of us usually don't have occasion to discuss our religion on this forum, but religions run the gamut, here. Mija is Muslim and I am a devout follower of the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name). I shall light a candle in your name before Her shrine; it may do some good!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 6, 2009)

light one for me too phil


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I am not a religious person, Rebecca... but "Amen."  PS... What if you didn't even go to bed last night? I took a late afternoon nap yesterday... and I'm still up! :blink:


Yep.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

Phil, stop playing with matches, you are gonna hurt yourself! :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## agent A (Jun 7, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Phil, stop playing with matches, you are gonna hurt yourself! :lol:


Way to say it!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 7, 2009)

> And I had no idea Katnapper isn't religious. I'm a christian.


You say that like not being religious is something to be ashamed of? Not that im not religious - I worship logic and fact  I say power to Katnapper!


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 7, 2009)

Drop the hate man!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't touch the religion topic with people. Too sensitive a topic.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 7, 2009)

arguing is bad


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 7, 2009)

friendofgeckos said:


> arguing is bad


Not at all. It just depends on what tone you use to convey your argument. If you're going to go off topic &amp; start attacking the person with snide remarks, that's bad. We wouldn't have come all this way without arguing


----------



## superfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

"Tact is the art of making a point without making an enemy"

-Newton

Unfortunately it seems to be something i lack! :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a remedy for that - sleep on the floor! This should obviate the problem of getting up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## superfreak (Jun 9, 2009)

tried that. for some reason i got up even grumpier than usual!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 9, 2009)

superfreak said:


> tried that. for some reason i got up even grumpier than usual!


Superfreak: It is hard to imagine you in the early morning as anything less benign and gracious than "rosy-fingered dawn" herself! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2009)

isn't it the truth!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 10, 2009)

hahahahaha












this was after a particularly fun night


----------



## Ian (Jun 10, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I have a remedy for that - sleep on the floor! This should obviate the problem of getting up on the wrong side of the bed.


That really is a brilliant idea Krus.


----------



## Orin (Jun 10, 2009)

superfreak said:


> this was after a particularly fun night


 If that's what you look like on a fun night where's the morning after photos?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 10, 2009)

Love the pics, Olga!  You seem to "wear" better overnight than me...  :blink: :lol: 



Orin said:


> If that's what you look like on a fun night where's the morning after photos?


Those *are* the morning after pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh Dear God girl! Stay home, you'll ruin your liver! Hi Ian, long time no see or hear from you!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 10, 2009)

You look a lot better after I used to after a night of drinking. That's part of the reason I quit boozing.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 10, 2009)

Photos taken by yours truly  Gotta love a house party!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

hahaha i fell back asleep straight after my breakfast. obviously surrounded by people i trusted, i felt safe. but such is my folly....  






thats james' hand, about to smear nutella all over my face. this must have been around three or four in the afternoon :S


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 11, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

HHHH!!!!!!!!! sexy, kinda!  lol nice look after partying haha


----------



## Orin (Jun 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Those *are* the morning after pics!


That's not what it said. I guess I should have put in the  .


----------



## Ian (Jun 11, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi Ian, long time no see or hear from you!


I know it's been a while! Exams are nearly over so I'll be on the scene a bit more. I'd catch up here, but don't want to go off topic. I'll PM you some time


----------



## superfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

im just glad i woke up before they put anything else in my mouth


----------



## revmdn (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish someone would spoon feed me Nutella while I laid on the couch.


----------



## jameslongo (Jun 11, 2009)

superfreak said:


> im just glad i woke up before they put anything else in my mouth


She was asking for it!  I said, "Olga, did you want some Nutella?" Then she moved her mouth open &amp; closed, so I took it as a "YES!" :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

:lol: B)


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> She was asking for it!  I said, "Olga, did you want some Nutella?" Then she moved her mouth open &amp; closed, so I took it as a "YES!" :lol:


Omg... that's funny. :lol: 

What in the heck is Nutella? Australian peanut butter? Guess I'll have to Google it!  

And yes, Olga... I'm glad they stopped with the Nutella. I'm gathering that it's some kind of food, at least!  :lol: 

Edit: OK... I Googled it.  Some kind of a chocolately hazelnut spread that people apparently eat for breakfast on bread, right?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah. It's great if you want to get rid of the taste of Vegemite!   :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> What in the heck is Nutella? Australian peanut butter? Guess I'll have to Google it!


You've never had Nutella?! That's criminal! It's the tastiest chocolate spread ever - when you get a chance, try some


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Ian said:


> You've never had Nutella?! That's criminal! It's the tastiest chocolate spread ever - when you get a chance, try some


How can I try some if I've never seen it for sale anywhere here?  

Edit: I'd never even heard of it, let alone seen any.


----------



## Orin (Jun 12, 2009)

It's chocolate flavored hazelnut paste and peanut oil. It used to be impossible to find at US stores but many large grocery stores carry it in limited quantity (or at least they did a few years ago).


----------



## superfreak (Jun 12, 2009)

mmmm... nutella..... chocolate heaven....


----------



## revmdn (Jun 12, 2009)

We've had Nutella in the States since the mid eighties. You have to look for it. Otherwise you'll walk right past. Ya, it's good stuff.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Orin said:


> It's chocolate flavored hazelnut paste and peanut oil. It used to be impossible to find at US stores but many large grocery stores carry it in limited quantity (or at least they did a few years ago).





revmdn said:


> We've had Nutella in the States since the mid eighties. You have to look for it. Otherwise you'll walk right past. Ya, it's good stuff.


Hmmm.... I'll just have to keep my eyes open and keep a look out for it.  It sounds like something I'd have to hide in the cupboards if my son gets a taste of it!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 12, 2009)

how chocolatey is it? i dont like chocolate... i know i know im wierd dont remind me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

a cross between peanut butter and chocolate!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... I'll just have to keep my eyes open and keep a look out for it.  It sounds like something I'd have to hide in the cupboards if my son gets a taste of it!


Do we need to sent you some?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> Do we need to sent you some?


Thanks for the thought, Idolo... but I'm probably better off without it!   :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Thanks for the thought, Idolo... but I'm probably better off without it!   :lol:


Smart move, Katt! At the first sign of weakness, they'll have you eating damper and Lamingtons, and then it's only a short, fatal step to Vegemite!*  

*And before anyone goes postal, I actually like Vegemite and have played that nasty trick on Americans, where you spread it on as thick as peanut butter and give them a sandwich to try!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... I'll just have to keep my eyes open and keep a look out for it.  It sounds like something I'd have to hide in the cupboards if my son gets a taste of it!


Try Wal Mart in the peanut butter section. That stuff is like crack. I could eat the whole jar in one sitting. Very good on bananas.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> Try Wal Mart in the peanut butter section. That stuff is like crack. I could eat the whole jar in one sitting. Very good on bananas.


Oh, yeah that is good.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 12, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> how chocolatey is it? i dont like chocolate... i know i know im wierd dont remind me!


well your not the only weird one x)

i can't eat more than 1 bar or ill puke. so sickly


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

Well that does it then, neither Kat or I shall taste it Rick, the last thing we need is something else we can't stop eating!

Ya hear that Kat? no no no


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well that does it then, neither Kat or I shall taste it Rick, the last thing we need is something else we can't stop eating!Ya hear that Kat? no no no


Isn't it great how some of your friends watch out for you?  They can live far off in another state, and will gladly send you all kinds of flies or worms... but no Nutella!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

That s what I am here for :lol: 

ps oh dear God, these smilies stink! PETER! HELP!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> That s what I am here for :lol: ps oh dear God, these smilies stink! PETER! HELP!


Yes Rebecca, it's up to Peter now. I told Sunny about your problem and she told me how to download and upload and sideways load smilies, and when I tried it I got a virus so big that it was oozing out of the back of my computer! You're on your own kid!


----------

